# Swinger loaders



## wheelloader123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do any of you use swinger loaders in your tree business? If so, do you like them? What year/model do you run? Have you had much trouble with the stability of the machine or with the center joints (pivots) wearing out prematurely? I have a couple of these machines, and am very curious as to other people's perspective on them. Thanks!


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 21, 2010)

I have two multi-trac (now boxer) articulated loaders. Is that the same as a swing loader?? Other than the fact that we can't get parts for them, they rock!! Lol


----------



## Treetom (Oct 22, 2010)

*Very pleased*

No problem with center joints yet. I've run an old (1970's) Swinger 200 for 6 years, has a 4-post ROPs. 4 cylinder Ford gas engine. In this town it's the loader of choice for residential work. Easy on the lawn and powerful. Unstablity comes with uneven ground. Keep that bucket low with heavy loads and. Video included. What are you running, Wheeloader?http://treetom.net/bulk-firewood/


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 22, 2010)

TOM, 
I have been thinking about these as-well, I would imagine they are pretty unstable on un-even ground, what about back yards and climbing out of a ravine, how steep will it climb?
How heavy as compared to a track skidloader?
good video!


----------



## wheelloader123 (Oct 23, 2010)

*What we run*

Tom,
I am currently running a 94' swinger 240 and an 04' swinger 2000. Personally, I like the 240 better (it is very similar to your's with a few differences- slightly larger, John Deere 75 hp diesel, single joystick control,etc., but much the same). The 2000 is a good machine but they've "modernized" it a bit much and it has the smaller Cummins 65 hp engine. As for the center joints, we grease ours every 5 hours of operation, but still find they need changing every 1,200 hours or so. 
As for the comments on stability, I agree. Keep the bucket low etc., but I still find we have stability issues particularly going "up" a slope or backing down one. The issues with stability, though pale in comparison to the machine's capability. I recently considered "stepping up" to a new Wacker Nueson (German built) wheel loader, and after the test drive realized I much prefered my old swinger loaders. They are much easier to get on and off, and are so much simpler and heavier built.


----------



## wheelloader123 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Older equipment*

Tom,
I checked out your website and it "does my heart" good to see somebody else running "older" equipment. I get ragged relentlessly about all the old stuff I run, and I just keep telling them, It'll do everything their fancy new equipment will do (albeit maybe a little slower), except cost that big fat payment the end of every month. We run several older HiRangers (5FI's and a 5FB), and a couple of old Macks (My favorite is our 1980 Mack R-Model with a Hood 8000 loader) it sometimes takes a few extra hands to drive it, but it's a real truck.


----------



## Treetom (Oct 24, 2010)

*Lawn friendly and powerful*

I've moved some heavy loads on uneven terrain with that 200 Swinger, sometimes pulling a "Nailsbeat  maneuver," 2-3 employees standing on one side of the machine to keep it counter-balanced. Have also had to go up hills backwards with the bucket close to the ground as as I felt the machine may tip. These are extreme cases. If you buy a used machine, make sure the hydrostatic drive is in good shape, big expense. With the machine running and on a slight incline it shouldn't roll backwards if the drive is in good shape. I've also "heard" of axles snapping on the older machines is you push a heavy object with only the front axles on the ground. I've never regretted investing in the Swinger. Of course, I have less than 5K into it. There are still nice machines out their for under 20K.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 24, 2010)

wheelloader123 said:


> Tom,
> I checked out your website and it "does my heart" good to see somebody else running "older" equipment. I get ragged relentlessly about all the old stuff I run, and I just keep telling them, It'll do everything their fancy new equipment will do



I too am of this philosophy, I have a 78 Ford L-700 grain truck, has a 429 and runs great. Paid 2200 for it, will be painting it soon and will put a new wood deck on the bed, figure Ill have about 4g's into it when done. I will never be able to over load it with tree materiel of any kind, as it was built to haul grain corn. It will do anything a new one will, look cooler and I have the title in my desk! Also just picked up a 83 F-350, with a new 3.5yd scissor dump and a 8.5 western pro plow, 6.9 diesel for 2500, only thing bad is the cab, bought a new one that is mint condition for 500, again will have about 4g's into it, and it also will do anything a brand new one will.That title is in the desk too!


----------



## Treetom (Oct 25, 2010)

*77 Ford F600*



sgreanbeans said:


> I too am of this philosophy, I have a 78 Ford L-700 grain truck, has a 429 and runs great. Paid 2200 for it, will be painting it soon and will put a new wood deck on the bed, figure Ill have about 4g's into it when done. I will never be able to over load it with tree materiel of any kind, as it was built to haul grain corn. It will do anything a new one will, look cooler and I have the title in my desk! Also just picked up a 83 F-350, with a new 3.5yd scissor dump and a 8.5 western pro plow, 6.9 diesel for 2500, only thing bad is the cab, bought a new one that is mint condition for 500, again will have about 4g's into it, and it also will do anything a brand new one will.That title is in the desk too!



I've had a 77 Ford since the 90's that's used as a spare dump truck. Right now I'm doing a brake job. Put a little paint and a chipper box on it, too.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice, I have been thinking about creating my own deck planks out of removal trunks, thought that would be kinda cool! The 429 in the L700 has a mild cam in it, with dynomax mufflers! sounds pretty good with tha rumble! 
Your loader, how much weight is that thing? was wondering if it is too heavy for a f-250
also, what other apps have you done with it, like dirt work, digging,etc.


----------



## ewoolsey (May 7, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Very nice, I have been thinking about creating my own deck planks out of removal trunks, thought that would be kinda cool! The 429 in the L700 has a mild cam in it, with dynomax mufflers! sounds pretty good with tha rumble!
> Your loader, how much weight is that thing? was wondering if it is too heavy for a f-250
> also, what other apps have you done with it, like dirt work, digging,etc.


 x2


----------

